# Favorite supplements for performance dogs?



## BlackHaus (Nov 11, 2013)

Now that winter seems to FINALLY be going away here in upstate NY I figure it's time to start conditioning again (me and the dogs.. ugh, it's been a loonnngg winter..). I've been looking at different supplements to start adding to meals, more so for Odin since he's 5 and we had to cut back on activity when he injured himself. He's still very lean, but I would like to get him back to the nice, fit condition he was in before.

I already do Glucosamine/MSM, and fish oil or coconut oil, so I don't necessarily need another joint or coat supplement, but I have been considering these:

Bully Max: https://vitaminsforpitbulls.com/ 

Vertex: http://k9performance.com/pages/vertex.html

Anybody have success with these? Or have another one to recommend?


----------



## Joseph Watson (May 13, 2014)

Good supplements are very essential for treating and healing any injuries in dogs. You can also try some other medication like homeopathic pain relief medications that have no side effect on your dogs health and they even make other joints strong against other joint diseases like arthritis. And the dogs which are more active then normal dogs like the ones participating in dog sports are at high risk of getting affected from different joint problems in their old ages due to any injury and stress to their joints during their young age.


----------



## nonstop99 (Aug 19, 2015)

I agree too! My favorite sites also.




BlackHaus said:


> Now that winter seems to FINALLY be going away here in upstate NY I figure it's time to start conditioning again (me and the bully dogs.. ugh, it's been a loonnngg winter..). I've been looking at different supplements to start adding to meals, more so for Odin since he's 5 and we had to cut back on activity when he injured himself. He's still very lean, but I would like to get him back to the nice, fit condition he was in before.
> 
> I already do Glucosamine/MSM, and fish oil or coconut oil, so I don't necessarily need another joint or coat supplement, but I have been considering these:
> 
> ...


----------

